# Range Time with PCR



## TrapperJohn (Apr 19, 2009)

It looks like the 9mm ammo is starting to open up a bit. I got 10 boxes of Winchester 147 grain flat head at a REASONABLE PRICE from Natchez, as well as some Gold Dots and we hit the farm today. Heavier than my usual 115 loads but hey, I'll take 10 boxes of ANYTHING.

I have worked about 500 rounds through the gun now and maybe I'm just too novice, but I see no reason for a trigger job. It is plenty smooth enough to ping the metal plates at 25 yards and I am an average marksman.

I brought the neighbor along who shoots FN's and he was VERY impressed. As soon as I handed him the weapon he said, "wow, this is a CZ??? compact???". He enjoyed a pinging the plates also and it seems that both the feel and accuracy of the PCR has won him over to the CZ side. Hopefully I can talk him into getting a P0-1, so I can shoot it.

...and the 147's were just as smooth out of the PCR as the lighter loads.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

That's the thing about CZ's. Once you hold them and shoot them, you're converted. Well, a lot of folks are anyway. Great trigger out of ther box and it gets better after running 500 rds through them. I have 2 CZ's and thinking of a third one. :smt033 Congrats on the PCR and the ammo.:smt023


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

I too have been coverted to CZ's....Bought a new PO-1,and haven't brought anything else but it to the range lately...Awesome gun...There isn't anything about it I don't like...


----------

